# شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني



## mikyjos (6 أبريل 2007)

*صدر للشماس رمزي بشاره شريط بيحبني للمرنم اللحن الروحاني 
كما صدر شريط شهيد وأمير وهومجموعه من الترانيم الرائعه للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس 
بصوت 12 مرنم
وشريط دايما سهران ترانيم للبابا كيرلس علي كاسيت وسي ديوالان موجود فيديو كليب *


----------



## mounirelking (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mounirelking (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mounirelking (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جورج فخرى (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرا مقدما


----------



## kamatchoz (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

haga helwa awi awi ..................... Rabena y3awad t3abko


----------



## kamatchoz (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rimocello (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

rabna ye3awadak


----------



## sosa86 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thnc


----------



## kmmmoo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## bisho102 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

بس عايز اقولك حاجة الحان سامح عبيد هى الى منجحة الشرايط دةيه بصراحة الراجل دة فنان وكمان صوتة تحفة خاصة ترنيمة سبع سنين
ولا انت رايك ايه


----------



## Mr.who!! (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thanks ya man


----------



## drmickey123 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إيرينى صلاح (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

:mus25: على فكره رمزى بشارة كاتب رائع جدا كلمات ترانيمه حلوة اوى وبتلمس حالات صعبة كتيير وبجد بحسه انسان مختبر لإيد ربنا ربنا يبارك محبته وخدمته وشكرا كتير للدعوه الأستماع لأنها فعلا أستمتاع وخصوصا شريط بيحبنى رائع جدا جدا احنا محتاجين لنهضة بترانيمنا من النوع ده شكرا....


----------



## mounirelking (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mounirelking (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kamatchoz (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

fe3laaaaaaaan 7aga gameeeeela wi gamdaaaaaaaaaaaaa mooooooooooooooooooot  Rabena y3awad t3ab m7abtko ya Gama3a ,,,,,,,,,,,, Merciiiiiiii Gedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Arso.Sh (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرا على هذا الشريط


----------



## شادى كوكو (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرا على تعبككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## mina albramouse (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرا يا استاذ رمزى على الشرايط الجميلة دى


----------



## بيشوى فخرى فتحى (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

انا نفسى حد منكم يبعتلى ترانيم دايما سهران وشهيد وامير 
يا ريت   وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## بيشوى فخرى فتحى (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

انا نفسى حد منكم يبعتلى الترانيم دى يا ريت وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## potrs (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jms_jms2010 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

اشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل وبتوفيق رب المجد

                              اللة محبة


----------



## Arso.Sh (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

gggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## merola (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thankssssssssss


----------



## ramouza_85 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

thanks


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

لينك شريط دايما سهران
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29913
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Arso.Sh (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*



mikyjos قال:


> *صدر للشماس رمزي بشاره شريط بيحبني للمرنم اللحن الروحاني
> كما صدر شريط شهيد وأمير وهومجموعه من الترانيم الرائعه للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
> بصوت 12 مرنم
> وشريط دايما سهران ترانيم للبابا كيرلس علي كاسيت وسي ديوالان موجود فيديو كليب *[/QU
> ...


----------



## jero (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

*ياريت بقى شريط شهيد وامير *​


----------



## Arso.Sh (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

hi


----------



## minaelgen (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

بجد ده مجهود رائع جدا شكرا قوى على الشرايط الحلوة ديه


----------



## minaelgen (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

ميرسى جدا


----------



## betmen2010 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## بيتر103 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميزوا (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

ميرسى جدا


----------



## bemn (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
بس رجاء محبه حد ينزلى شريط شهيد وامير علشان نفسى احمله على الكمبيوتر


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

مررررررررسى اوى


----------



## samo_smsm_2008 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط دايما سهران وشريط شهيد وأمير وشريط بيحبني*

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## انطونيوس2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## waleed1049 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mikyjos قال:


> *صدر للشماس رمزي بشاره شريط بيحبني للمرنم اللحن الروحاني
> كما صدر شريط شهيد وأمير وهومجموعه من الترانيم الرائعه للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
> بصوت 12 مرنم
> وشريط دايما سهران ترانيم للبابا كيرلس علي كاسيت وسي ديوالان موجود فيديو كليب *


شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## waleed1049 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waleed1049 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

waleed1049 قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا



كمنقحثماكقنحتالبحوحبةحتق


----------



## waleed1049 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mikyjos قال:


> *صدر للشماس رمزي بشاره شريط بيحبني للمرنم اللحن الروحاني
> كما صدر شريط شهيد وأمير وهومجموعه من الترانيم الرائعه للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
> بصوت 12 مرنم
> وشريط دايما سهران ترانيم للبابا كيرلس علي كاسيت وسي ديوالان موجود فيديو كليب *



hjvghcgfgfgvnhgfhuythjvgthf


----------



## waleed1049 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mikyjos قال:


> *صدر للشماس رمزي بشاره شريط بيحبني للمرنم اللحن الروحاني
> كما صدر شريط شهيد وأمير وهومجموعه من الترانيم الرائعه للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
> بصوت 12 مرنم
> وشريط دايما سهران ترانيم للبابا كيرلس علي كاسيت وسي ديوالان موجود فيديو كليب *



نشكركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## waleed1049 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waleed1049 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## opengod (18 ديسمبر 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miladmina (21 فبراير 2009)

فين الالبوم؟؟؟ ينزل منين؟؟


----------



## بندقه (6 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعه انا عاوزة احمل شريط شهيد وامييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محسن نادي نظير (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الله محبه


----------



## rambo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب معاكم


----------



## karem ghattas (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشريط


----------

